# Voice Chat, Dudes



## Furiianda (Dec 22, 2010)

(Yes/No? and You may want to skip that first paragraph, it's pretty pointless)

Now I know a few veterans remember the _YIM conference days_ (and a lot of them are understandably on IRC now!) and how we would totally have oodles of fun and talk on voicechat and cool stuff! :D
Though I was little and shy and talked quietly and I remember Shiva always (metaphorically) prodding me into action and stuff like that )<
Though I totally got over that through vent usage now when I was... MMO... floating... ew. But you guys are so much more exciting, I mean on WoW they will all be ~18year old guys who have never heard a girl or something and they start talking to you funny... well, some of them anyway... like how I was saying how they shouldn't stand in fire or whatever and the raid assist was all like "whoa, who is that chick with the accent? she sounds hot" ...jerk )<
Point is YOU GUYS ROCK MUCH MORE AND I LOVE YOU :D 


Ahem, aside from nostalgia, real point is I would like to have voice chats with my fellow CoD-ians some time. I've been chatting with Alraune on Skype at least! So uh, if Skype has multiple... call.. capability...ehhhhh nah that constant open mic thing, maybe not a good idea. >;

I have heard this program allows you to host voice-chat rooms for free. NOT SURE!

And failing both of those, I know a good lot of old abandoned vent servers that we can use! Teamspeak maybe (I don't really even know how that works) or maybe if that Mumble program works over the internet

...Or YIM but I don't know if their voice functioning stuff is even as good as all these other alternatives.


Anyway. If someone familiar with this voice chat thing could perhaps help me with some ideas, or help me test a few things out, or tell me it's a horrible idea and I should give up, please post! (:

EDIT: LOOKIT! GSC says, "Create a free 200-slot voice server hosted on our servers permanently." That sounds good to me~!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been meaning to actually have a look at skype since msn sucks and nobody uses it anyway. But yes I'm totally for voice/web/chat/thing!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 22, 2010)

It's actually sounds pretty cool. Other than the danger of parents walking in ("OMG, Rebecca! What are you doing talking to people on the internet! D="), I would do it.

If you can forgive how bad I look without make-up and my inability to say r's, l's, and w's (though it's mostly those damn r's) and how I stumble over words and giggle when I'm nervous/excited andand *shot*


----------



## Zuu (Dec 22, 2010)

we use skype, we just got people to download a push-to-chat thing so that the feedback wouldn't kill us.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 22, 2010)

In my experience, Skype does conference calls as well as it does anything else (which is to say, with highly varying degrees of success).


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Skype is currently very dead.


----------



## Furiianda (Dec 22, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> If you can forgive how bad I look without make-up and my inability to say r's, l's, and w's (though it's mostly those damn r's) and how I stumble over words and giggle when I'm nervous/excited andand *shot*


Well I was thinking just voice, not video, and THAT'S TOTALLY CUTE ~ 

So Skype? I'll have to see how it checks out in a conference, but it seems pretty good most of the time... ((:
Aaaand UV, if you don't like MSN maybe try one of those multi-messenger things... like uhhh Pidgin was it called? Or Trillian or whatever. >O Skype is much better for voice and video usage though (in my experience) if you try to do a lot of that!

And now I will go stalk you all up on Skype I guess {:


----------



## Mercy (Dec 22, 2010)

I remember the days of YIM chat with Furiianda's fabulous accent and oboe shoes :]

But I have to agree that Skype is pretty good with chat, although I'm not sure if video chat works with conference calls. If it did, I would get really nervous as well. And like Ketsu, I would be afraid my parents would ask who I'm talking to and all that, even though they knew about the whole YIM chat thing. But either way, it'd still be cool to do!


----------



## Furiianda (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoa, you're here Meche!? o.ó HI!
(I have totally grown fond of that nickname, so I apologise if you don't go by it any more <3)
And... well I kinda think a video conference would be a bad idea. Or at least, many people don't have webcams or are nervous about using them or it'd use up too much bandwidth or something...

Anyway, for now I'm adding everyone I can find to a tCoD group on Skype (once that Skype server comes back up, anyway) and hopefully we can all get Push To Talk working and nice and good and stuff. :D?
I used to make a big deal about the voice thing and what my parents would think, but... as it turns out they really don't care, or they make educated guesses (I mean I -am- in here talking to people via text all day anyway, so voice isn't a big step) and get over it!


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

For the record, I'm Superbirdlover111 on Skype, so...yeah.

Although I won't probably be chatting much.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 23, 2010)

Furiianda said:
			
		

> Aaaand UV, if you don't like MSN maybe try one of those multi-messenger  things... like uhhh Pidgin was it called? Or Trillian or whatever. >O  Skype is much better for voice and video usage though (in my  experience) if you try to do a lot of that!


I don't like Pidgin, but I'll have a look at Trillian. :O and Skype.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 23, 2010)

Trillian is far worse than Pidgin.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 24, 2010)

skype is good


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2010)

i used to use Trillian. it's terrible.


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello, VDexian who started the thread! /waves

Maybe if I get a laptop for Christmas that has a webcam I can talk to all of you guys! :D It would be exciting to meet some of you for /real/ :P


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2010)

i want to voice chat with some dudes.


----------



## Furiianda (Dec 24, 2010)

Elliekat said:


> Hello, VDexian who started the thread! /waves
> 
> Maybe if I get a laptop for Christmas that has a webcam I can talk to all of you guys! :D It would be exciting to meet some of you for /real/ :P


butbutbut *foams at mouth*
I mean what's with you guys D: I wasn't asking for cameras! and I want to be all nice and inclusive and have a conference room where people can also come in and listen too and just reply with text if they can't/don't want to talk.
*cough* er, I meant to say, hi (:

Anyway on topic, I've just been adding everyone on tCoD -- well I tried but it didn't work... for a while -- and shoving them into a tCoD-Skype contact group thing o.ó so please if you have the program save me a little trouble and add me to your skype contacts! :D (preferably with a message saying you're so-and-so from tCoD if it isn't obvious)
And then when we have a few people we can all invite to conference or somethiiing ö


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2010)

oh yeah. my skype name is aliceathanatos.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 24, 2010)

Skype = Good idea. KaptonJack and I have most of our conversations over it, seeing as we live about an hour's drive away from each other. It also does conferences fairly well, though I've done it with three at most.


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd be willing to chat on skype, if it ever happens. :v


----------



## Aisling (Dec 24, 2010)

It totes did happen last night and it was awesome. \o/

I'm Alraunne (with two n's) on Skype so you guys should add me :[


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I in fact have gotten a laptop for Christmas! So I'm Elliecology on Skype now :D


----------



## Mercy (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep, I'm still here, and I still go by Meche. :D

Also, I'm mercy.ful on Skype~


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 25, 2010)

TESTING OUT MY NEW HEADSET SO WHY THE HELL NOT

My actual Skype username is emperorsofa so...


----------

